# At Last!



## Ronin Moose (Apr 14, 2007)

I know I don't post or comment too often on MT, but I do enjoy it every day.  I just had to share my incredible day with you nice people - I was awarded my 1st Black today.  5 1/2 years, 2 surgeries and a brush with death (pneumonia last year), I wondered when I'd see the finish line.  Now I realize it is not a finish line, just a marker for the day, on the path toward what comes next.  I am blessed with an excellent instructor and wonderful friends in the studio, and I wanted to share that, as well as thank you all for your support in the past.

_GARRY_


----------



## KenpoDave (Apr 14, 2007)

Excellent.  Congratulations!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 14, 2007)

:highfive:Congratulations on achieving your Black Belt.  Keep pushing forward.  Never stop learning.:highfive:
artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Kacey (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!​


----------



## jdinca (Apr 14, 2007)

That's awesome! Now it's really time to start learning...


----------



## IWishToLearn (Apr 15, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## LawDog (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrulations.
You are now starting your college level of training.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! You should be proud of yourself!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 15, 2007)

Well done, sir!  An achievement to be proud of and a good attitude too - welcome to the 'polishing process' .


----------



## MJS (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats!!  Keep training hard!!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats now get back to training


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice job!  Way to go!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Where do you train in OC?


----------



## JasonASmith (Apr 15, 2007)

Congratulations...I'm still in pre-school, using the model put forth above...


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 15, 2007)

Congratulations, Garry!!!

All the best to you!


----------



## Drac (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats!!!:highfive: :highfive: :drinky: :drinky:


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 15, 2007)

Congratulations, Garry!  :boing1:  

Now take a deep breath, enjoy the moment and the fact you don't have to feel rushed anymore to 'get there'  and you can let the realization sink in that you're finally at the starting line. Let the fun begin. :ultracool


----------



## Ronin Moose (Apr 18, 2007)

*My sincere THANKS to all of you for your support and kind words.*

*You guys are the best ! ! !*

*Garry     :cheers: *


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 18, 2007)

Congratulations, Sir!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 18, 2007)

*Congratulations, Garry!* artyon:


----------

